# milwaukee MA957 setup help



## dinop (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey guys, just picked up this unit and I am pretty clueless as to setup as the instructions were somewhat limited.

Any sources with details pertraining to installation/setup/ and when its finally running should it turn off at any point?

Thanks!
Dino


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Dino,

Please take a look through this thread here:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12271

Particularly this post:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12271#14

You can have your CO2 running 24/7 if you wish, but I believe the MA957 comes with a solenoid, so if you put that onto a timer, you can have your CO2 turn on/off automatically.


----------



## dinop (Jan 31, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks, Anthony.. very helpful.. I have setup the unit so far so good!

So where would you think I should have the PSI for a 90 gallon tank?

I had it on really low, and saw a bubble hit the top of the tank. I am using a CO2 reactor as well.

Thanks, and your information was extremely helpful!!

Dino


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

dinop said:


> So where would you think I should have the PSI for a 90 gallon tank?


I would set your working pressure at perhaps 15 or 20 PSI to start off with. What will become more important is your bubble rate (bubbles per second). Depending on how you are diffusing your CO2, you may need to increase your bubble rate to achieve 30 ppm of CO2.



dinop said:


> I had it on really low, and saw a bubble hit the top of the tank. I am using a CO2 reactor as well.


What is your current rate? For a 90g, you will probably need quite a high bubble rate to achieve 30 ppm of CO2.


----------

